# احتراق البنزين



## new2050 (27 مارس 2012)

*محسنات تحسين احتراق وقود
البنزين - السولار(ديزل) - المازوت (الفوبل اوبل))

المحسنات هي :
مركبات ذات سلاسل عضويه قصيره وتشتمل علي (Organometallic & surfactants) وهي مصنعه محليا خصيصا لظبط الحريق.
يتم تخفيف المحسنات في اي ماده الفاتيه عضويه او اي مذيب عضوي يحتوي علي نسبه عاليه الفاتيه. توضع النسبه المحدده من المحسنات (الإضافات) علي اي كميه مذيب ان لزم.

الفوائد التي تعود عليكم في حال استخدام محسنات الوقود كالتالي :

*


*خفض تكلفة الانتاج.* 


*التوفير في استهلاك الوقود.* 


*التوفير في صيانه الغلايات والافران والمعدات.* 


*تباعد فترات الصيانة.* 


*خفض العادم (مانع الهباب) .* 


*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة.* 


*خفض المواد الصلبة المتراكمة علي الجدران الداخلية للافران والمراجل البخارية ، والمبادلات الحرارية التي تتسبب في تاكل الجدران الداخلية و تكون عازل لمنع الانتقال الجيد للحرارة فيحدث زيادة في الاستهلاك.* 
 
*محسنات تحسين احتراق البنزين
إضافات تحسين احتراق البنزين (IG)
*​*تقوم محسنات (الإضافات) علي :
*

*زياده عمر المحرك لانخفاض فترات الصيانة لانتظام الحريق .* 
*تقليل البري والتأكل الناتج من الحريق والرواسب لانتظام الحريق .* 
*تقليل صوت المحرك والاهتزازات المصاحبة للتشغيل لانتظام الحريق .* 
*خفض الانبعاثات الضارة الملوثة بالبيئه مثل اول اكسيد الكربون واكاسيد الكبريت وغيرها نتيجة لاستخدام محسنات تتفاعل لتكوين مركبات سهلة التطاير في الهواء.* 
*تنظيف دوره الوقود من الترسيبات الضارة مثل الكربون المترسب علي الجدران الداخلية.* 
*تقليل تكلفة الصيانه لمحرك السيارة لتباعد فترات الصيانة و لانتظام الحريق.* 
*تفتيت الرواسب المتكونة علي الجدران الداخلية للمحرك بدرجات متفاوتة لانتظام الحريق.* 
*تعمل في السيارات القديم والحديث.* 
*تعمل المحسنات مع كل انواع وقود البنزين سواء الاوكتين العالي او الاوكتين المنخفض.* 
*صلاحيه المنتج من ثلاث الي خمس سنوات في حالة التخزين الجيد.* 
*عند الكشف بواسطه الميكرسكوب الالكتروني علي عينات من العادم الناتج من المدخنه لاحتراق السولار(الديزل) بدون ومع الإضافات لوحظ انخفاض حجم الجزيئات بعد استخدام الإضافات واختلاف طبقات العادم المتكونه وهذا يؤدي الي سهوله تطاير في الهواء وعدم ترسيبها علي الجدار الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).* 
*عند الكشف بواسطه اشعه اكس لوحظ حدوث تغيرلتواجد عنصر الفانديوم باتحاده مع عناصر اخري غير ضاره تتطاير مع هواء المدخنه وهذا يؤدي لانخفاض الاثار الناتجه من حدوث تاكل للجدران الداخليه (وهذا يدل علي قيام المحسنات في تحسين الحريق وتقليل الاهلاك للمحركات – الغلايات – الافران ).* 
*عند اختبار درجه الحموضه للعادم الناتج من احتراق السولار (الديزل) بدون ومع المحسنات لوحظ تغير في ارتفاع درجه الحموضه للمحسنات اي التحول من الحامضية للقاعدية عن احتراق السولار بدون المحسنات وبذلك يحدث انخفاض لحدوث تاكل في الجدران الداخليه (للمحركات- الغلايات- الافران) باستخدام الإضافات.* 
*توفير استهلاك الوقود نتيجة لتقليل الرواسب المتكونة وانتظام عملية الحريق.* 
*سهولة الاستخدام : 
يتم وضع الكمية من الإضافه / طن البنزين عند عمليه التفريغ.
*
*علي الاستعداد للاجابة علي اي اسئلة علي الميل 
Yieegypt
ات (ياهو – هت ميل – جي ميل)
*​


----------

